# 1st time bacon. W/ Q view.



## jaymax (Mar 9, 2014)

This was my 1st try at bacon.  I used pops brine & left it in for 16 days.  I just left it in so it would be ready to smoke Friday night.  I smoked for 2 full AMNPS burns which I think I got about 12-13hrs each out of them at 50-60 degrees.  Let it sit over night in smoker since it was 33 degrees in it 10 minutes after smoke was done. Took it out this morning & put in freezer for 2 hrs.  Sliced up & vacuum packed it.  Did a little test fry.  Definitely needs to mellow a little for my taste.  Also I think a little shorter smoke next time.

Out of brine & out of fridge.  Ready for smoker.













IMG_0946.JPG



__ jaymax
__ Mar 9, 2014






Out of smoker & into freezer for 2hrs.













IMG_0949.JPG



__ jaymax
__ Mar 9, 2014






All slices & ready for packaging.













IMG_0951.JPG



__ jaymax
__ Mar 9, 2014






A little test fry for taste.













IMG_0952.JPG



__ jaymax
__ Mar 9, 2014






Vac packed & ready for freezer. 9pks sliced bacon. 1pk pieces.













IMG_0954.JPG



__ jaymax
__ Mar 9, 2014


----------



## smoking b (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks good man! It's hard to beat homemade bacon  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   What needs to mellow for you & what wood did you use to smoke it?


----------



## jaymax (Mar 9, 2014)

A little too smokey for me.  I used pit-masters choice from Todd.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks great.

I have some smoking now using Pitmasters blend.

I let mine sit in the fridge for 2-3 days before slicing and vac sealing.  It helps the flavors get happy.


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 9, 2014)

It will taste very smokey at first. The smoke flavor will mellow with time.


----------



## smoking b (Mar 9, 2014)

Yup  -  what C Farmer said 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I do the same thing - let it in the fridge for a few days before slicing. The rest really does make a difference. I usually use hickory and/or apple for my bacon but I did a couple with the pitmaster & they were good too - the last one I did I used apple & maple & it turned out great  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Let us know if it tastes any better to you in a few days or so


----------



## foamheart (Mar 9, 2014)

Pretty color, and I agree with the C-man! I have learned with smoked cured meats to never make snap decisions because it does change a lot as it smooths. There has been numerous cured smokes I would have thrown out had I gone by the initial tasting, a batch of jerky immediately comes to mind. Oh and smoked pecan, and some cheeses, bacon and Canadian back bacon are the same. A day out two, I usually give about a week, or when I notice that the meat is dry! to the point I fear a texture change.

Ya know, after seeing and hearing all the people here making bacon....... I don't believe I have ever heard anyone's that was cured properly that wasn't delicious! Nope, Nope, Nope..... Not once that I can remember did someone say, Not as good as the store bought bacon.

Congrats! You are going to love that bacon and be so excited when you get to make some more.

I used the traditional Hickory w/ a little Apple in the beginning.... but I tried Pecan and now have full bags of Hickory and Apple laying around unused. LOL I love that Pecan and such a beautiful color!


----------



## disco (Mar 9, 2014)

That bacon looks great. I suspect it will mellow. You will love it. You want store bought bacon any more.

Disco


----------



## dave17a (Mar 9, 2014)

JAYMAX said:


> A little too smokey for me.  I used pit-masters choice from Todd.


As stated by everone, let it mellow, since it a long smoke. Done 24+ and sit in fridge
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 for 4 or 5 days, man just like meat out of marinate just want to eat it now! only my second year on bacon, and read all over this forum before I did anything and what can happen if not done right. Will scare you to do it right. It is a great mahogany color you got there, right where you want it,


Foamheart said:


> Pretty color, and I agree with the C-man! I have learned with smoked cured meats to never make snap decisions because it does change a lot as it smooths. There has been numerous cured smokes I would have thrown out had I gone by the initial tasting, a batch of jerky immediately comes to mind. Oh and smoked pecan, and some cheeses, bacon and Canadian back bacon are the same. A day out two, I usually give about a week, or when I notice that the meat is dry! to the point I fear a texture change.
> 
> Ya know, after seeing and hearing all the people here making bacon....... I don't believe I have ever heard anyone's that was cured properly that wasn't delicious! Nope, Nope, Nope..... Not once that I can remember did someone say, Not as good as the store bought bacon.
> 
> ...


Love that pecan smoke Foamheart. Do you yhink it smells alot like white oak?


----------



## kaiser soze (Mar 10, 2014)

That looks like some great bacon.  I just made my first one this weekend too, about 20lbs worth. I hope it comes out good, as I'm sure yours will.  We just have to wait I guess.  Mine came out a little darker, I went 8 hours Apple and 12 hours Hickory Pellets and I need to move the fridge to the garage or my wife will have my head.  The cheese I smoked for a few hours needs to sit for a while too I guess.  I better get a camera.

Anyhow, Great Bacon, Congrats !!


----------

